
How the Use of Geometric Shapes in Films Helps to Evoke Certain Feelings - vo2maxer
https://laughingsquid.com/use-of-geometric-shapes-in-films/
======
ksaj
I think it was Anton LeVey who wrote about quadrilaterals being the most
satanic shape because of their ability to make a person feel off-kilter no
matter what direction they look at it. It's a sort of anti-fengshui.

OTOH, I don't recall if he ever mentions that in 3D space, there is are two
vantage points that will make a quadrilateral appear as a square. If you
believe the quadrilateral is satanic, then you probably would consider those
two vantage points as being quite magical.

~~~
ksaj
I missed a word. I meant "Irregular quadrilaterals" where no 2 sides are
equal. But since it got an upvote, I am glad the meaning came through anyway.

